# Derbyshire - Chatsworth - November



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi We've got four nights booked for the Chatsworth CC site early in November, just the two of us plus one small terrier. 
Obviously we will sample what Chatsworth has to offer, but was seeking suggestions, for other visits or things to do, if weather wet / or dry, we enjoy walking/strolling but don't bike. We will use the PVC to get around.
All suggestions appreciated
Michael


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If you like Italian food, then eat at Il Lupo (Nino's)in Baslow at dinnertime.

A 3 course meal was £6.95 the last time we were in the area, but I may be out of date on this price.

Only a 15 minute stroll through the park, well worth the effort

sorry, now £7.95 see here

http://www.illuporistorante.com/menu.html#anchor_81


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*chatsworth italian*



StAubyns said:


> If you like Italian food, then eat at Il Lupo (Nino's)in Baslow at dinnertime.
> 
> A 3 course meal was £6.95 the last time we were in the area, but I may be out of date on this price.
> 
> ...


 Have been well worth a visit good food and good value


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Matlock Bath's nice. Grew up in the Derbys/Notts border there. Some fantastic walking in the area.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Cromford*



Andysam said:


> Matlock Bath's nice. Grew up in the Derbys/Notts border there. Some fantastic walking in the area.


You can also overnight at Cromford Canal basin.
We had a wildcamping meet there last January and it is within walking distance of Matlock Bath and if you take bikes you can cycle along the tow path either way.
Well worth a visit
Also Bakewell is worth a visit and you can overnight at the Agricultural centre car park


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Michael

Its a nice place with walks from the site, but NOT dog friendly.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Broom said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> Its a nice place with walks from the site, but NOT dog friendly.
> 
> ...


Looked good for dog walking to me when we were there, although we did not take ours, but we will next time.
Lots of park land, but I have no idea if the pubs are dog friendly, maybe this is what you are referring to or the house gardens?


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all, 
Many thanks for the replies, we're looking forward to a few days chilling out, Bobby (see photo) is very adjusted to motorhome life,so not a problem, he absolutely loves going away, he did France this summer. When we start to pack he moves straight in and doesn't move until we depart. Photo shows him clipped for warmer climes, but he has now got his long winter coat.
Any more ideas for Derbyshire will be appreciated
Michael


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Edensor village is a short walk away - go into the park and cross the bridge away from the house.

It is the village built for the estate workers and all the houses are different - the Duke ordered one of each from a catalogue. You can also visit the grave of President Kennedy's sister who is buried in Edensor church yard.

If you are feeling energetic continue out of the village and you can walk into Bakewell via the Bakewell Golf Course - you will need to consult a map. And allow a few hours, depending how long you stay in Bakewell.

You can of course drive to Bakewell, plenty of parking - keep left before crossing the bridge into town

Not far away you can walk across several "Edges", probably the easiest being Froggat Edge. There is parking through Curbar Village, and you should probably be OK parking a PVC. Only a 10 minute drive.

There are superb views from the edge and if you continue to the end, up the road is the "George" with good food and refreshments

Type "curbar" in this map

http://maps.the-hug.net/#

A little further away is Hathersage and Little John's grave of Robin Hood fame

Continue through Hathersage and its not far to Ladybower Dams and Castleton village, also Hope and Edale. At Castleton there are several caves that you can explore as well as good pubs. It also has its own CC site of course.

Haddon Hall is not too far on the Bakewell road and is also well worth a visit


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Many Many thanks Geoff, Just the sort of thing I was looking for - Excellent
Michael


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Cromford*

[/quote]Also Bakewell is worth a visit and you can overnight at the Agricultural centre car park[/quote]
Is that official ? last time i was their they had no overnight rules on the notice boards if my memory erves me corect


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Monsall Edge just outside Bakewell is also worth a visit and a great walk down the vale,also has pub with parking .
Rob


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Was going to have a day out to Chatsworth or Matlock in next couple of weeks. - Missed Carsington/feeling cooped/van needs runs.

So if you spy me in the Harmony give me a wave!!!!! 

Now my van is running better I do fancy having a stay there - but although member of CC for ages, I've never been on a 'proper' site yet! - Bit shy of knocking down the gnomes etc to tell you the truth. If there's a rule to break, I'll probably find it.

PS. Some cool dog.

Oh, - and you want the carpark at Matlock Bath Station. Motorhomes go round to the right and up to the end, near the coach slots.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Vardy,
Glad you got the clutch sorted, thanks for the recommendations, HTMBO says she is going to do an itinery ( what is it about women and lists) so all suggestions have been greatly received.
The CC sites are OK, I spoke to a warden (or is that warder) once and still have ten fingers, although I must admit that I pulled my hand back very quick, if you know what I mean. As you can see Bobby is quite an ice breaker and loves to sit by the door watching the world and all other campers go by, so many Motorhomers come for a chat, even the odd tugger has been known to have a crafty word when out of sight of other tuggers!
I will add one of Bobby's other favourite perches!
Many thanks for the help, Keep waving.
Michael


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I wondered why the "Wooly!!!"


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I forgot to mention Eyam, the plague village.

Very close to Chatsworth and well worth a visit


----------

